
Pantry Staples for DIY - luu
https://www.jefftk.com/p/pantry-staples-for-diy
======
baldeagle
A list of common parts you can have on hand to ‘rig’ many solutions in your
life.

2x4s, 3/4” ply, screws, and glue. Plus save your other scraps so you can
‘compost’ your projects.

